# Brand Name vs. Generic Pesticides



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/generic-or-brand-name-pesticides-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup...when you're calculating application rate per acre - you HAVE to know the % or lbs of "active ingredient" contained in the product you're buying.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use very little to generics. There has to be some loyalty to support the company's that do the research and provide Agronomy support to the farmers. 
.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

endrow said:


> We use very little to generics. There has to be some loyalty to support the company's that do the research and provide Agronomy support to the farmers.
> .


True enough... With one wrinkle - much of that research and the associated field trials are conducted at Land Grant Universities.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We use generics whenever possible, the original tech fees were only supposed to apply until a product was payed for, anybody heard of any products that they dropped the tech fee on? Kinda like "temporary" taxes, once in place they are never going away.

WE do buy from the co-op though and they supply the support if any issues arise.


----------

